# What prompted you to start to learn to cook?



## ktownskier

I am sure most of us started to learn to cook because we had to. Typically because we no longer had someone to cook for us. (Mom, Dad, etc..)

Is there another reason that prompted you to learn to cook?

On night when my Mom was going to make one of her many hot dishes to feed me and my three brothers she was going to make one that I despised. I said that I couldn't eat it again so she said fine, cook your own dinner, so I did. 

I made what we would now call a frittata. Eggs, cheese, ham, asparagus. I had to fight my brothers off so I could eat it. 

What is your story?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

What prompted you to start to learn to cook?

Hunger, wife out of town, no close McDonalds.....


----------



## Mystriss

True story, I can burn water. (My husband didn't believe it until he saw it either.)

I am just now learning to cook at over 40. I wish I'd done it sooner as it'd have saved us a ton of money feeding the kids, but until now I never had the time/energy/desire to end up destroying dinner.

Only reason I started cooking is because it makes my husband happy. It's kind of morphed into making everyone at his work happy now because they all trade and share lunches. They've banned me from sending in cheese cake and deviled eggs every week because they didn't want to buy new pants :vs_laugh:


----------



## stick\shift

I tell people the cooking gene doesn't run in my ex-wife's family; been doing all the cooking in my house for about 25 years now.

The upside is my daughter enjoys cooking so it's something we can do together.


----------



## Bud9051

It was and isn't now fancy cooking, more a case of making something that tastes good. But mama was my inspiration 60 years ago. Money was always tight growing up so cooking wild game or fish was common, killing/catching it and cleaning it included. 

It has always been nice to be able to handle the basics.

Bud


----------



## BigJim

Now that I am retired, I just wanted to see if I could cook things, to my surprise I can. I even made a good pineapple upside down cake last week. I have smoked and grilled for a loooong time but not really cooked a lot. It is fun to me and even cleaning up the kitchen doesn't bother me. When I make biscuits or anything with flour, it looks like a bomb went off in the kitchen.lol


----------



## Two Knots

I just always liked to cook. All my kids are good cooks.
Daughters husband is a great cook. He’s famous for his gourmet
dinners. 

Our older son likes to cook, his wife is a good cook as well.
The younger son learned to cook when he got his apartment.
He’s now the head cook in his house cause his wife doesn’t like to
cook. He cooks a lot with his little guys, teaching them how to make 
Bread and lasagna. ( their favorite) 
He jokes about it all the time...*”I thought all women could cook
until I got married!” [b/]

I told you guys this before — he loves stuffed artichokes...once I sent home
2 stuffed artichokes with his wife. The next time I saw her, I asked, “did he 
like the artichokes?” She said, “like it!!... He didn’t even take off his coat,
he grabbed the bowl off the counter, and while walking around the
house bowl in hand eating the artichoke, he yelled out,
Linda, why can’t you cook like my mother!?!” :biggrin2:*


----------



## Brainbucket

Growing up, we lived off the land. I took care of an acre garden. Dad and I hunted and fished. He always would put a treble hook on and a big piece of liver and "gonna catch the big one." I would fish for the fish that were there, blue gill, crappie, bass, and of course catfish. Raised chickens, ducks, geese, rabbits, goats, cow as we only did 1 at a time, then we eat. Mom would cook and I always was there if I was in the house. She taught me a lot. But I didn't cook as much until I moved to Southern Louisiana. And being a auto tech, I follow directions to the "T". So now I tell everyone that I'm not a chef but a good recipe follower.:wink2:


----------



## CaptTom

Why did I learn to cook?

I like to eat.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

"Prompted" was not the term in my case.
as a young child, 6 or 7 years old, my mother started teaching
me and my two younger brothers how to cook simple things,
and more complex as we got older. then, how to sew on a treadle
Singer machine, how to clean and keep house.
she said "Just in Case you find a good woman - but she don't know
squat about taking care of a man or the house".
at 15 years old, I got an afterschool job at Kentucky Fried Chicken
and just fell in love with the art itself.
around 1990, I was "elected" as the Top Chef for the Sign Council that
I belong to and started collecting the commercial catering equipment
whenever I found something at a good price and traveled all over
the United States giving sign carving demonstrations - but my cooking
was the most popular event. (folks are always hongry).


----------



## CaptTom

Johnny, I wasn't going to bring this up, but you started it...

I learned to sew on the treadle sewing machine my mother inherited from her mother. It came with the farmhouse my grandparents had bought, long before I was born.

I have a fancy new nearly-commercial-grade machine now with a walking foot which can allegedly go through 8 layers of sunbrella marine fabric. I still use - and prefer - the treadle machine.

I was going to mention some obsolete tools I still use, but I think we've drifted far enough away from the original topic already.


----------



## ktownskier

When cooking for someone new, I have found it is a good idea to actually ask and LISTEN if they have any food likes or dislikes. 

I invited over a woman I was dating so I could cook her dinner. I was hoping that it would turn into something long lasting, so I really wanted to impress her. (It did, we ended up married for 21 years, have two wonderful kids, got divorced but still remain friends)

Her name was Diane so I wanted to make a variant of Steak Diane. I made it with chicken, mushrooms, onions, white wine, cream, mustard, sour cream and served it with asparagus. The only problem was she didn't like mushrooms or large pieces of onion. But she said it tasted good. 

I made it for my new wife, she really likes it, mushrooms and all. I just need to try it with a lower fat option.


----------



## de-nagorg

As a child 5 or so , My Grandma, said, You're going to learn to Cook, Clean , Sew, Wash Clothes, etc.

Ain't no Grandson of mine going to grow up and not know how to take care of himself.

So I started simple cooking first, Now I can prepare whatever I want.

Still have her Recipes, all hand written on file cards, I have modified some to suit my desire , but still follow her recipes. 

I too also learned to Sew on a treadle machine.

Washed clothes in a Gasoline powered Wringer Washer.

Got my fingers caught in the Wringer once, pulled me off the floor, all the way up to the shoulder, before she could hit the safety release. 

I still cook daily, because I prefer my cooking, and it's cheaper than a restaurant.

ED


----------



## Nik333

ktownskier said:


> When cooking for someone new, I have found it is a good idea to actually ask and LISTEN if they have any food likes or dislikes.
> 
> I invited over a woman I was dating so I could cook her dinner. I was hoping that it would turn into something long lasting, so I really wanted to impress her. (It did, we ended up married for 21 years, have two wonderful kids, got divorced but still remain friends)
> 
> Her name was Diane so I wanted to make a variant of Steak Diane. I made it with chicken, mushrooms, onions, white wine, cream, mustard, sour cream and served it with asparagus. The only problem was she didn't like mushrooms or large pieces of onion. But she said it tasted good.
> 
> I made it for my new wife, she really likes it, mushrooms and all. I just need to try it with a lower fat option.


That was very sweet.:smile:


----------



## BigJim

Johnny_inFL said:


> "Prompted" was not the term in my case.
> as a young child, 6 or 7 years old, my mother started teaching
> me and my two younger brothers how to cook simple things,
> and more complex as we got older. then, how to sew on a treadle
> Singer machine, how to clean and keep house.
> she said "Just in Case you find a good woman - but she don't know
> squat about taking care of a man or the house".
> at 15 years old, I got an afterschool job at Kentucky Fried Chicken
> and just fell in love with the art itself.
> around 1990, I was "elected" as the Top Chef for the Sign Council that
> I belong to and started collecting the commercial catering equipment
> whenever I found something at a good price and traveled all over
> the United States giving sign carving demonstrations - but my cooking
> was the most popular event. (folks are always hongry).


Wow, Johnny, I am impressed, that is fantastic that you were a chef.

One thing I still haven't learned to do is wash clothes, Judy said she wants to do the clothes. The only time I did washing clothes was in the Navy, and that was in boot camp and it was all by hand.

As for sewing, I started learning a year or so back. Judy and I have made a few quilts for our grandson's babies and one for our daughter. Judy hand painted each square with the fabric paint. I can tell you, sewing is not easy as it looks, there is a whole lot to it.


----------



## Startingover

Im impressed with the quilts. Im sure they’re treasured. Do you sign thrm?


----------



## SeniorSitizen

BigJim said:


> Wow, Johnny, I am impressed, that is fantastic that you were a chef.
> 
> One thing I still haven't learned to do is wash clothes, Judy said she wants to do the clothes. The only time I did washing clothes was in the Navy, and that was in boot camp and it was all by hand.
> 
> As for sewing, I started learning a year or so back. Judy and I have made a few quilts for our grandson's babies and one for our daughter. Judy hand painted each square with the fabric paint. I can tell you, sewing is not easy as it looks, there is a whole lot to it.


My wife quilts and our grand daughter likes to paint. This is a must show those 2 girls. Thanks for the short short hi-jack.


----------



## BayouRunner

I’ve Always







been an outdoorsman, first wife didn’t like to cook wild game so I guess that’s what started it. Most everything she cooked was out of a box. My mom died when I was young as well. My wife and I now can throw down! Lol she says I’m a better cook but she’s really good. My deal is I like to cook for when a lot of people come over. We entertain a lot though. She’s funny and I’ll never understand this but let’s say for thanksgiving she will prep the day before, cook all day the next day. But she will never have a plate till everyone has eaten. Then she will have a plate, if she does. I don’t get it. Always cooks and sets back. I think the happiest I ever saw her was in the kitchen with her apron on, covered in flour and a few of the grand babies around baking. My bud says his grandma was the same, she would make sure everything was good before she would take care of herself. Both of us don’t measure anything so it’s hard to share recipes. I like to experiment as well. Today we were up and she was throwing this together in the crock pot 4:45 this morning. Had to have a little sample. She’s experimenting today. Not sure what’s going in the pot later but it’s really good and falls apart with a fork.


----------



## DoomsDave

I just sort of eased into it. 

When I was little, mommy did most of the cooking, and she sometimes let me help her in the kitchen. 

As I got bigger, I was allowed to do things like grill burgers, etc. A bit older, and I went on to the infamous Road Kill Omelette, and Near East Brand Rice Pilaf with tomato and mackerel fish added. (And Tobasco sauce; don't do the rice pilaf anymore, too much sodium.) Once I made Rice-a-Roni, then made my own rice pilaf from scratch. (What can I say? Mom and Dad's fussing over how good it was made it worth the trouble.)

And, we cooked the various dishes of the time, including Steak Diane. 

And, after adulthood, I'd cook for mom and dad when I visited or when they visited me. Now that they're gone, I also cook for my brother, like when he visited last month from Ohio.

Everyone should know how to cook. The basics aren't hard. Cooking means to prepare from fresh ingredients, even if you didn't kill them yourself. Everyone person should know how to do that. They should teach boys and girls the basics of "home ec" like I hear they used to in California (but not in Ohio).


----------



## LanterDan

I mainly learned to cook because I like to entertain. I mainly grill and smoke, but I do some bread and pie baking as well as homemade pasta. 

I can still remember just before I graduated college and decided to throw a party for my friends before we went our separate ways. I ordered a 20lb prime rib direct from a local slaughterhouse near my home. After handing over large amount of money for what was still a poor college student, the owner looked me dead in the eyes and said "DON'T OVERCOOK IT." I thought it came out perfectly, but there were a few people went and put there back on the fire. They're loss. I won't be a party to burning good meat.


----------



## Two Knots

Big Jim...those quilts are gorgeous! I love them. :thumbsup:
What a precious gift for your grandkids. :smile:

I always wanted to make a crazy quilt. I know I’ll never do it, but I admire them so.


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> Im impressed with the quilts. Im sure they’re treasured. Do you sign thrm?


Sorry I haven't been here sooner, been out back clearing blame privet hedge, running roses and some of the biggest vines I ever saw. It is a jungle back there. lol

Thanks for the kind words for the quilts, we appreciate it. We do sign them, some I signed by sewing, some Judy signed by paints.


----------



## BigJim

BayouRunner said:


> I’ve Always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been an outdoorsman, first wife didn’t like to cook wild game so I guess that’s what started it. Most everything she cooked was out of a box. My mom died when I was young as well. My wife and I now can throw down! Lol she says I’m a better cook but she’s really good. My deal is I like to cook for when a lot of people come over. We entertain a lot though. She’s funny and I’ll never understand this but let’s say for thanksgiving she will prep the day before, cook all day the next day. But she will never have a plate till everyone has eaten. Then she will have a plate, if she does. I don’t get it. Always cooks and sets back. I think the happiest I ever saw her was in the kitchen with her apron on, covered in flour and a few of the grand babies around baking. My bud says his grandma was the same, she would make sure everything was good before she would take care of herself. Both of us don’t measure anything so it’s hard to share recipes. I like to experiment as well. Today we were up and she was throwing this together in the crock pot 4:45 this morning. Had to have a little sample. She’s experimenting today. Not sure what’s going in the pot later but it’s really good and falls apart with a fork.


My mom was like that, she made sure all had enough to eat, then she would eat, but she never did sit down to eat either.

Buddy you got a real keeper there, I am sure you already know that. 

I don't know what that is in the photo but it sure does look great.


----------



## wooleybooger

I learned a little from my mother but after moving out on my own it was soon obvious I needed to know more. I bought what I thought was a good cookbook and it served me well. Had it for almost 50 yrs. and all revisions since. Now the ability is serving my wife and I since she can no longer do much around the house. I also figure that if you like to eat you better learn to cook and I like to eat.


----------



## ktownskier

I graduated from high school in 1977. My grade was one of the last to be offered Home Ec classes, Photo Lab, shop class and other practical type classes. My class was also one of the first to be offered computer classes. I took advantage of both. 

In home ec, I learned a bit more of how to cook, how to roast, how to sew (thankfully, on an electric machine!) We also learned how to type on IBM Selectrics (the one with the balls). 

It was an interesting time. 

Growing up, we had a charcoal grill in our family room. There was a fan on the outside of the house that drew all the exhaust outside. (Yes, we kept it on until the charcoal was extinguished). My dad would grill steaks, we would watch Perry Mason on a 19" black and white TV. 

It seemed like the divisisions were set in the 60's, 70's and early 80's. On the weekends, the men would stand around the grill, drink their cocktails, make jokes, while the women folk would take care of the rest of the food. 

It's interesting how times have changed yet remained the same. Now, the men still stand around the grill drinking cocktails but are joined by women. And while women do tend to take care of the rest of the food, more men are joining them.


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> I learned a little from my mother but after moving out on my own it was soon obvious I needed to know more. I bought what I thought was a good cookbook and it served me well. Had it for almost 50 yrs. and all revisions since. Now the ability is serving my wife and I since she can no longer do much around the house. I also figure that if you like to eat you better learn to cook and I like to eat.


Best to your wife and her loving husband.


----------



## Nik333

My mother made me cook! Child labor.

Actually, she was a kind, gentle soul. But we cooked as soon as we could. I remember my dad putting up with my weirdly died green & blue cupcakes.

There''s a photo of me kneeling on a stool in front of the stove, turning pancakes at 4. My mom was the youngest of 13 kids on a farm. They learned to do chores early. She was expected to help cook & take care of her 8 sisters' babies. She started us off early, too. For Thanksgiving, we each had a dish or two that we made. All holidays were like that.

Cooking was natural, growing up..

I remember being very surprised during a dinner party I gave. My friend offered to help. I gave her the task of making gravy. She had never made gravy, she said, so we did it together. She should have been given the opportunity as a child.


----------

